# tele -bid



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

has anyone every used it?? seems to be too good to be true deals


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Cant say i'd heard of it til i just looked but some of those deals do seem a little too good to be true! Plus you either have to call a premium rate number or buy bids for 50p each (20 or more!) and if anyone bids in the last 20 seconds it gets reset again... so it can keep on going up and up til everyone else has had enough and you've paid for those bids even if you dont win!

Cant say i think i'd use it.... i doubt i'd be able to get it cheap enough in the end!

Bekie


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would love to think its as good as it looks, especially as I saw a wii and wii sport pack sold for £4.95 or around there, but others are going for a lot more. Going to get DH to have a look to see what he thinks and if it is a bit dodgy.. I will recommend it to my FIL lol!!


----------

